# Sennet Concepts - great old school plate speakers



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I figured I'd share this auction I found. After being bummed that I lost out on a Hifonics Cupid VIII and some NOS Crunch 10's, I started lurking Ebay for more crap I don't need and came across these gems. Way back in the mid 90's I was looking for some plate speakers for my Porsche 924S and came across the Sennet Concepts booth at an electronics show in the convention center. This lady was telling me that this was a new budget line for Altec Lansing and had a set ready to demo. I was really surprised and bought them. After putting them in the car I had a lot of people really impressed. They got stolen unfortunately. I may buy a set for myself, but I really have no use for plate speakers. They have a 3.5" mid and tweeter. There is a switch on the plate for the tweeter level. 

Altec Lansing Sparkomatic Sennet 2 Way Car Speaker System 4 x 6 | eBay


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

I wonder how these compare the Clarion pro audio 4x6 plates of the 90's


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure. I have some Boston Acoustics plates and I liked the Sennet's better. Funny thing is that these were a whopping $40 new at that show.


----------



## Jaegearman (May 30, 2016)

You still can find A/d/s 300i which was IMO the best plate speaker period. Boston did have one too as well as Nakamichi.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Jaegearman said:


> You still can find A/d/s 300i which was IMO the best plate speaker period. Boston did have one too as well as Nakamichi.


Cool. I have the Bostons and they are nice, but not as clean as the Sennets.


----------

